# Lots of CRS for sale recently?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I swear I haven't seen any CRS for sale throughout the whole winter, and suddenly 3 or 4 crop up within days of each other.

Is it because summer's coming? Do you guys lose a lot of shrimps over the summer?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Summer is bad for Caridina if you're not prepared.

It's a good thing to see so many shrimps for sale/trade... the more people in the hobby then more varieties/products will become available to us.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> Summer is bad for Caridina if you're not prepared.
> 
> It's a good thing to see so many shrimps for sale/trade... the more people in the hobby then more varieties/products will become available to us.


Why is the summer bad for Caridina? I need to prep as any loss would be costly for me!


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> Why is the summer bad for Caridina? I need to prep as any loss would be costly for me!


Temp. Even though my shrimp rack is downstairs, I get temps around 77°C on the top row of my rack. I just moved my tank of OEBTs off of my rack to prep for summer.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope we're not derailing the original topic. Like Ron said, it's the temperature mostly. CRS/CBS and the likes don't enjoy temperature over 25, and the higher the worse. A day or two to 27 or even 28 is border-lining.

Will they die? Not always, some local breeders have them in 29 and no significant loss, but that's pushing your luck. And at least you'll see breeding slows down significantly. 

You can google, but for OEBTs and BTOEs, most will say anything over 21 is bad, although I had mine in 23-24 degree last summer and they bred like crazy. 

For CRS/CBS, I strongly suggest to keep the temp under 25. The best breeding temp is 24 in which they are more willing to breed with best result, 25 is okay, but any higher should be avoided if possible. 

Your mileage WILL vary, I'm just giving you my experience. How to keep the temp lower? If depends on how is the room temperature. AC is always the best solution, or you can use computer fan or any fan blowing at the surface. This can reduce my tank temp from room temp 30 to 24 in tank, lower if I choose to, depending on how powerful your fan is (I use 5w computer fan, DIY fan holder, blowing directly at the surface). The evaporate rate is disgusting, probably 0.5 to 0.75G iper day n a 20G tank on the hottest day.

I'm sure this topic will be talked about more after the first heat wave with casualty. Go to a shrimp meet near you and I'm sure you'll get some suitable solution for you. We did one last year and I showed my DIY fan set up, I will have a better / more automated solution for this year though, and I'll probably show it in the next shrimp meet in Markham.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*My apology to Solarz*

I get too excited too quickly and tend to ask questions as I am still a newbie to shrimps. I should in the future post question on a separate thread.

I apology and ask for your understanding.

Thank you also for everyone's answers to my question.

To steer the topic back.

Why is there a long pause, and then a sudden burst of shrimps sale? Is it really related to the temperature, and in the temperature of everyone's setup that unstable?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LTPGuy said:


> I get too excited too quickly and tend to ask questions as I am still a newbie to shrimps. I should in the future post question on a separate thread.
> 
> I apology and ask for your understanding.
> 
> ...


Hey no worries, it's actually related to my question.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Simple answer: Other people's posts reminds ourselves to sell our shrimps. 

I have shrimps breeding all the time, just I forgot about sell them.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Simple answer: Other people's posts reminds ourselves to sell our shrimps.
> 
> I have shrimps breeding all the time, just I forgot about sell them.


same here - just plain busy or just mostly lazy.


----------

